# Desert tortoise came out early.



## Hallbomber (Feb 8, 2012)

I own two baby Leopards, and my mother has a desert tortoise which has always hibernated on a regular schedule for years. Moses (the desert tort) came out early about a week ago. A family member mistakenly fed him due to the routine of feeding him during his wakeful months. I offered him water again today and im wondering if he should just be fed because he is up?? Or only given water??

A little water spilled on him. Haha.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd slowly increase the feeding if he just woke up, but others know way more than I do


----------



## Shelly (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine won't touch food until they've been up for a few days at least.


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2012)

make sure he gets planety of water.. if its warm enough and he wants to eat.. offer slowly.. if its still to cool.. Id wait a bit.. 
i found my russian today.. but he wasnt really awake.. the DT is still snoring... but I re did his area today. made it bigger.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's been so warm here in so cal - most of my tortoises are up. A few of the Hermann's and Russians are still down, but I got all the DTs awake. They were losing too much weight.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like he's still grumpy and tired from his long hibernation


----------



## ascott (Feb 8, 2012)

What a great face !!!!!

I will bring the guys out in their boxes into the warmer part of the house---along with it being warmer it is of course brighter due to outside light coming in....after I can walk by each of their boxes and they respond to my presence then I will put them in a warm soak my guys usually will suck up a bunch of water....I usually then will put them partly in the sun and partly in the shade...they kinda lay there and slowly begin to warm up....once they are charged up they begin to move around a bit...then I will take them out of the soaks and I offer them food....they have always shown an interest in the food the first day they are woken up once they are soaked, warmed up, charged 

I have just checked NOAA and it looks like it will be cooler again Saturday through Tuesday (not cold but still cool) so will have to keep checking for a pattern of near a week of consistent temps....

I do plan on waking them up when appropriate and having them out all of the daytime and then still bring them back in for the night hours and so on until the day temps are hearty and the night temps are up a bit as well...I usually will play it by ear...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Looks like he's still grumpy and tired from his long hibernation


----------



## dmmj (Feb 18, 2012)

Here in So Cal at least I think we are gonna see a lot of early wakers. My russians are already stirring, and my CDT is starting to wake up. Offer food if you wish just don't let him go back to slumber.


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2012)

He has that - what are you looking at face


----------

